# NGD: Schecter Omen 8 Walnut Satin



## myrtorp (Mar 16, 2012)

Good day!

This is my first time posting a NGD! Also be aware that I haven't really played any high end guitars (other than short times in stores) Anyho, onwards!

After getting a 7 string around a year ago I figured I'd finally get me an 8. 
I kinda got turned off Schecter after reading alot about their dreaded "baseball necks"
Thats why I got an RG7321 as my first seven for example. 
But I thought what the hell! I didn't get any chance to try it before buying.

The neck isn't bad at all! So far its been really comfy for my small hands. The heel is chunky though and you can't really make use of the 2 highest frets.
Tuners feel stable!

As for the weight, no complaints, feels good. Actually lighter than I thought it would be.
The pickups aren't bad, better than the stock ones in my 7321. Maybe an EMG will go in later but im good for now!
And it smells good! its a faint smell, and I bed it will go away soon.

Info:
Basswood body
Maple neck/rosewood fretboard
24 jumbo frets
"semi gothic inlays" (Yeah I thought they weren't completely gothic!)
2 Schecter diamond plus pickups
Schecter CTM 8 bridge
3 Way witch (watch the last pic)
Walnut satin finish which looks great! 

It's a B-stock item from Thomann, I got it for 399 instead of 429 euro.It has 3 small scratches where you plug the cable in, like someone tried to plug it in violently and missed. It doesn't bother me much.

Bla bla bla here are the pictures! Taken by my brother!



























































So yeah, Im happy with it so far 
Cheers!


----------



## Shawn (Mar 16, 2012)

Slick looking guitar. Congrats.


----------



## Faine (Mar 16, 2012)

Looks good man, I like that color.


----------



## stuglue (Mar 16, 2012)

Cool, im hoping to get the 2012 version in a few months time.
What is the action like? How are you finding 8 strings, any issues with being able to palm mute on a big bridge?


----------



## myrtorp (Mar 16, 2012)

stuglue said:


> Cool, im hoping to get the 2012 version in a few months time.
> What is the action like? How are you finding 8 strings, any issues with being able to palm mute on a big bridge?



Thanks all! 

The action was a little higher than I prefer, especially on the higher strings, but im going to fix that!

The transition from 7 to 8 wasn't all that bad for me! it does feel unusual with the wider neck and slightly longer scale.

I notice that im not muting the lower strings properly when riffing on the ligher strings or playing lead, but I guess I'll learn it eventually!

Its alot of guitar for the money!


----------



## The Norsemen (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice! I've always dug that finish.
If they would have offered it lefty I'd have picked that.

The bat neck thing is nonsense. Happy NGD


----------



## stuglue (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi mate, there is a lefty version but only in black.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Mar 16, 2012)

looks great, congrats on your first 8


----------



## myrtorp (Mar 16, 2012)

Ah! 
The white one looks pretty nice, too bad the lefties donesn't come in more colors.


----------



## Santuzzo (Mar 16, 2012)

Awesome!!!!

Congrats and HNGD


----------



## Zado (Mar 16, 2012)

Very nice 8 man! Looks really great!


----------



## myrtorp (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks alot! 

Its quite inspiring to play i must say!


----------



## stuglue (Mar 17, 2012)

Nice one, I've just ordered one today


----------



## Eric Christian (Mar 17, 2012)

That IKEA bedspread is totally sick... the guitar is pretty cool as well!


----------



## myrtorp (Mar 17, 2012)

stuglue said:


> Nice one, I've just ordered one today



That's Awesome dude! 



Eric Christian said:


> That IKEA bedspread is totally sick... the guitar is pretty cool as well!



Hehehe Cheers man!


----------



## stuglue (Mar 17, 2012)

yes, very excited, got my dimarzio paf 8 replacements for it yesterday. Should have the guitar mid May time.


----------



## WidekMusic (Mar 17, 2012)

Really nice guitar, congratz !


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Mar 17, 2012)

Hmmm, that finish, Schecter is doing things right now-a-days.


----------



## Rap Hat (Mar 17, 2012)

That looks a lot better than the online shop pictures show; I bet with a little TLC you'll have a pretty bitchin' 8-string!

_3-Way Witch_ sounds like a stoner rock song about witch orgies or something


----------



## Splinterhead (Mar 17, 2012)

This is my absolute favorite finish on a Schecter. Awesome guitar, good luck and congrats!


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Mar 18, 2012)

Congratulations! I have been eyeing off one of these for a good while now. The only reason I ended up not getting one was that I found a used Hellraiser C-8 for about the same price.

Really love that finish, and those photos do it real justice. The second pic in particular is stunning.

I agree about the neck too. I played an Omen 8 a few times in a store here and really liked the neck. I think the whole "baseball bat" thing comes from people who love the really thin Ibanez/Jackson style necks. 

I actually find bigger necks more comfortable anyway. The PRS Wide Fat carve feels like it was made for my hands, and I can play that guitar much more easily than my Ibanez which has a Wizard II neck - which actually gives me hand cramps after any kind of extended period of playing. 

My new 8 string(it's my first one too, and I'm going there straight from six strings as I have never owned a seven) should be here in a couple of weeks, so I'm just vicariously enjoying everyone else's NGDs in anticipation of my own.

Enjoy your new guitar mate, it looks fantastic!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Mar 18, 2012)

very nice lookin


----------



## myrtorp (Mar 18, 2012)

Go To Bed Jessica said:


> Congratulations! I have been eyeing off one of these for a good while now. The only reason I ended up not getting one was that I found a used Hellraiser C-8 for about the same price.
> 
> Really love that finish, and those photos do it real justice. The second pic in particular is stunning.
> 
> ...




Thanks alot!

Nice! I hope you post a NGD when it arrives 

When my brother took the photos I was holing a contraption, a mosquito net door (which we use on the summer) which was covered in tin foil, and in the other hand I held a camera flash aimed towards the tin foil. On his signal I used the flash hehe! Im really satisfied with how the pics came out!

Cheers!


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Mar 18, 2012)

Hahaha - well, I will be sure to post a NGD thread... but my pics aren't going to be nearly as good as these.


----------



## thelarrinator (Mar 18, 2012)

that looks sick, i love the finish


----------



## fusion1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I'd like to get one of the pre-2012 ones with the black hardware and swap it over to the 2012 model with the gothic inlays. Then I'd swap the black chrome/nickel hardware over to the 2011 dot inlay model.That would be win/win for me. Then I'd have to decide which one to keep.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Mar 18, 2012)

How is the string spacing? I noticed the spacing on my damien elite 7 is rather close  it kinda isoff putting to me.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Mar 18, 2012)

Looking great, happy NGD!

Definitely considering picking one of these up in the future. I already have an Omen 6 and 7, so if I can't resist getting an 8 this is what it'll be. Your pictures have sold me on that finish too, those look better than the ones on Schecter's site.


----------



## fusion1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Yeah the Walnut Satin is their best finish imo. I have a prototype pre-Diamond Series era Omen 6 in Walnut Satin and it is awesome! I have 2 Damien Elite 8s and I wish they made Walnut Satin for the Elite 8s but sadly they do not.


----------



## stuglue (Mar 18, 2012)

I really like the look of the white omen, sadly they don't do one in lefty


----------



## fusion1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I like they did white but wish they did the white and black in a satin finish the gloss makes it look cheap to me.


----------



## myrtorp (Mar 18, 2012)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> How is the string spacing? I noticed the spacing on my damien elite 7 is rather close  it kinda isoff putting to me.



Hmm well when I first unpacked it i thought it looked a little close, but when playing it it felt good to me. I guess the best thing would be if you could actually try it!



Electric Wizard said:


> Looking great, happy NGD!
> 
> Definitely considering picking one of these up in the future. I already have an Omen 6 and 7, so if I can't resist getting an 8 this is what it'll be. Your pictures have sold me on that finish too, those look better than the ones on Schecter's site.



A tripple Omen combo would be sweet!
I have one 6, one 7 and the 8.(6 and 7 are ibby's) Looks nice when you have them lined up in that order 

I love the finish! Very smooth to the touch!


----------



## Defsan (Mar 18, 2012)

Oh my GAS. Very beautiful!


----------



## dr_game0ver (Mar 18, 2012)

love the 3-ways witch!!


----------



## Osorio (Mar 19, 2012)

Looks great, man. Happy NGD


----------



## Wookieslayer (Mar 19, 2012)

Looks quite exquisite. Omens ftw! My 6 has been my main player since I started


----------

